# Calling all tecnos owners



## kellyjk (May 25, 2006)

I just bought a tecnos in ad4 livery and want to get any impressions from current owners.
I have a masterlight and wonder how it stacks up?


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*You'll like it*

Not sure what size you ride, style or weight but I think you'll find it a bit more lively riding than the Masterlight. The Masterlight seems a bit more rigid in my size, the Gilco probably being a bit of overkill in the smaller sizes. This doesn't mean it's a noodle but just has a supple ride and feeling when getting out of the saddle.

Does your model have Tecnos 2000 tubing or EL/OS?


----------



## kellyjk (May 25, 2006)

The frame is a 54 cm with tecnos tubing. I read that these were racing frame sets made with lighter tubing...Is this so?


----------



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeah, is so. 160lb weight limit for riders on pre-2000 frames I think (EL/OS tubing). I love my Tecnos, fantastic bike, just does everything well, and then there is the fantastic looks...... people always comment. You'll have fun on this bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*AD10 Nice!*

I've seen this 160/170 weight thing but believe that it was something espoused by the US importer at that time, pre Trialtir. This history of EL/OS, one of the last great steel tubesets used widely by the pro peleton, there was never discussion of weight limitation, etc. Abdu wasn't near that weight but with his sprinting style, there was never an issue, etc. Love the AD10 on your bike. A real look and agreed, it's a great ride!


----------



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

Cheers, appreciated. AD10 is it - I never know the different colour codes! Good to know about that weight thing - my LBS still take the p out of me for when I brought the Tecnos in to them and forbid any of the mechanics to ride the bike as they were too heavy! Next time, I might just let them have a go. _Might_.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

David W said:


> Cheers, appreciated. AD10 is it - I never know the different colour codes! Good to know about that weight thing - my LBS still take the p out of me for when I brought the Tecnos in to them and forbid any of the mechanics to ride the bike as they were too heavy! Next time, I might just let them have a go. _Might_.


I always heard that the MXL was designed for riders OVER 160 pounds (me) but never heard that the Technos was designed for riders under 160...maybe they just assumed that because the MXL was advertised that way.


----------



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I always heard that the MXL was designed for riders OVER 160 pounds (me) but never heard that the Technos was designed for riders under 160...maybe they just assumed that because the MXL was advertised that way.


My 2001 Colnago C-40 warranty booklet, and it clearly states the warranty is only valid for riders below 80 kg (176 lbs).
2006 C-50 warranty don't even mention the rider weight.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Interesting*

May I ask if the warranty is from Trialtir, Colnago via their distributor Trialtir or Colnago S.r.l.?


----------



## rpeters (Jan 3, 2002)

kellyjk said:


> I just bought a tecnos in ad4 livery and want to get any impressions from current owners.
> I have a masterlight and wonder how it stacks up?


Anyone able to shed light on the difference between al the Colnago Master type bikes and the Technos. I've read on some other forum that the master lights are for 165 lb folks or more so would that mean for me being at 150lbs to buy a Technos? I've also heard the Technos steel is heavier. I'm looking to by a Colnago steel frame soon and need some help please.
Thanks Rich


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

rpeters said:


> Anyone able to shed light on the difference between al the Colnago Master type bikes and the Technos. I've read on some other forum that the master lights are for 165 lb folks or more so would that mean for me being at 150lbs to buy a Technos? I've also heard the Technos steel is heavier. I'm looking to by a Colnago steel frame soon and need some help please.
> Thanks Rich


I don't think the Technos uses the Columbus "Gilco" tubeset which is fluted--I may be wrong though. I weigh 200 and the MXLs stiffness serves me well, but at 150 it might be overkill for you.

Here's a huge thread on it from the Serotta forum. I have a Y2k MXL and it sounds like they changed tubes on the MXL in 2003...at least according to this:

http://www.serotta.com/forum/printthread.php?t=2970

Sounds like the Technos uses lighter tubes overall and no fluted tube for the seat-tube.


----------



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

My Tecnos has fluted tubes for the top and down tubes. The seat tube is normal, round shape. I thought is was lighter than an MXL too.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

David W said:


> My Tecnos has fluted tubes for the top and down tubes. The seat tube is normal, round shape. I thought is was lighter than an MXL too.


Yup...the MXL has a fluted seat tube...probably a little beefier tubes overall. I'm sure the Technos is lighter overall.


----------



## rpeters (Jan 3, 2002)

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Profiled tubes*

The original Tecnos was made from EL/OS tubing which was not profiled. The subsequent Tecnos made from Tecnos 2000 Columbus drawn tubing had mildly profiled top and down tubes. You will notice that the sections are convex and almost scored.

The Gilco tubing was drawn through a mandrel whic almost, not quite, resembled the Colnago used clover. This tubing was used on the top, down and seat tube.

Allegedly until the Masterlight when Colnago went with a lighter Columbus tubeset, the Tecnos, old and new, was lighter than the Master Piu, Master and Master Olympic.




rpeters said:


> Thanks for the insight!


----------

